
Ask HN: Could we please not bury our heads in the sand? - Kepler-125c
During the news blackout, this deeply disturbing piece of news got overlooked:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zerohedge.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2016-12-10&#x2F;senate-quietly-passes-countering-disinformation-and-propaganda-act<p>I&#x27;m trying to resubmit it but it says &quot;Link has already been submitted&quot;. But the link is not viewable because of the blackout.<p>You are blacking out people complaining about the loss of freedom of speech.
======
dang
Most purely-political sites are banned on HN because pure politics are off
topic here. zerohedge.com has been in that category here since August 2010.
That doesn't mean it's a bad site or (heaven forbid) that we disagree with it.
It just means it's reliably a source of off-topic content for HN, as described
at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

If you think an article there is particularly substantive you're welcome to
email hn@ycombinator.com and ask us to take a look, but please distinguish
between particularly _substantive_ and particularly good at riling up the
reader. Sites that specialize in the latter are just what we don't want on HN,
regardless of their politics.

If the story itself is important but the article not particularly substantive
(or at least not enough to justify unbanning an entire site), I'm sure you can
find another article reporting on the same thing.

------
3131s
And it's law...

I submitted the Wikipedia article about it today, and it got 3 points.

Instead of discussing this, there's a lively discussion on the front page
about the US retaliating militarily against Russia for supposed election
hacking and plenty of "hackers" engaging in cold war style saber-rattling.

------
ebcode
For real. The word "hacker", and the spirit it implies, is quickly losing its
meaning here.

"Yes, I am a criminal. My crime is that of curiosity. My crime is that of
judging people by what they say and think, not what they look like. My crime
is that of outsmarting you, something that you will never forgive me for." \--
The Hacker Manifesto

------
internaut
Ask dang or scott to remove the block. Measures involving law and information
are definitely in our domain.

It didn't just slip under HN's radar because of the temp ban on politics, my
search results show Congress website, Wikipedia, Infowars and some forums.
"Quiet" is understatement.

That there is jack shit from any media outlets hints that maybe a state order
has gone out.

Otherwise I have to believe the major media has no interest in a law
explicitly about #fakenews when they've been bitching about little else for
the past two weeks.

------
kafkaesq
Here's a link to a submission from a non-ZH source:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13163941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13163941)

Now that dang's temporary "no politics, please" request has expired, the
content matter seems to fit perfectly within HN guidelines (to wit: not "pure
politics", and from a reliable, non-political source).

